# 17kw Generac w/200amp ATS



## dot123 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a 200 amp service to my house. Installing a 17kw generator w/ 200 amp ATS switch. Wire to generator from ATS is sized for the 65 amp breaker in generator correct? I think I am really over thinking this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Just hire an electrician and let him worry about it


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Just hire an electrician and let him worry about it


This man knows of what he speaks.


----------



## dot123 (Nov 30, 2014)

So I would size the wire for the breaker in the generator. I don't understand why you would post something if you don't know the answer. I guess this is where you will get condescending. Thanks for your help


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

17 kw / 240 volts = 70.83 amps


----------



## dot123 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, that is what I thought but just double checking. Much appreciated.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

dot123 said:


> So I would size the wire for the breaker in the generator. I don't understand why you would post something if you don't know the answer. I guess this is where you will get condescending. Thanks for your help


You posted and did not know the answer, hence your initial question. 

What do you do for a living?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> 17 kw / 240 volts = 70.83 amps


Why would you answer a diy question?


----------



## dot123 (Nov 30, 2014)

I am an electrician but have worked in the office for a few years. I was just trying to confirm what I thought was the answer. I have never installed a residential generator.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Iirc, art 445 insists on 115%

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Iirc, art 445 insists on 115%
> 
> ~CS~


Nope


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Size wire may also vary on distance from transfer switch. I have done installations where the generator was mounted 100' from the home. Personally i prefer to wire almost all my generators with AWG:2 Aluminum to handle any voltage drop, easy to work with and cheap.


----------



## dot123 (Nov 30, 2014)

The generator is only a couple feet from the ATS so I am running # 4 Copper. I live on the coast and hope to get it ready this week before we get hit with a storm and I'm the jerk with a generator not hooked up and no power.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Nope


forgot to add.....w/ some if, but's and an ex.....





> *445.13 Ampacity of Conductors. *
> The ampacity of the
> conductors from the generator terminals to the first distri-
> bution device(s) containing overcurrent protection shall not
> ...



~CS~


----------



## Birken Vogt (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't remember for sure but I think if you read the manual carefully for the generator itself, it tells you which size wire to use. Suffice it to say it is sized for the 65a breaker as has already been stated.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why would you answer a diy question?


 Just to do a little math exercise.


----------

